# Amazon fake packages to catch thieves



## Nsaudra

So basically they are giving out dummy packages, when scanned they don't work show an error and see if they get returned.
......
I never thought about keeping them, I mean sometimes I return the next day cause I dont want to drive 40 mins out of the way for free to return who does that?

https://bgr.com/2018/09/20/amazon-trap-for-drivers-stealing-packages/


----------



## oicu812

I knew about this long ago.

The dummy packages are randomly inserted into a route (a bag specifically).

For flex: If you scan the bag and load everything, you will not know if you have the dummy package. If you fail to return, they know you kept it. Loss prevention knows the route the dummy package was inserted into.

For van drivers: Since van drivers don't need to scan the bags during load out, drivers will get tagged if they failed to return the package(s) since the package(s) will be extra(s) and not in their itinerary.

I also have pictures of the dummy package labels.

I think it was last year that someone from corporate loss prevention was at DLA3 for a short bit. He was probably going from station to station.


----------



## ScubaMark

I started scanning the bags the last 2 weeks, instead of scanning every package, and have had 3 extra packages. They were all valid deliveries and I caught 2 early enough that I did not have to backtrack. The last one I had to go back 10 mins. Luckily it was on the way home so no big deal. 

Just the same, I’m going back to scanning every package as I load. Canning the bags has only saved me 5 mins or so.


----------



## evangil

For the extra package, I usually use Google Maps to find the address and Delivery it. Is this also a theft?


----------



## uberer2016

I never knew this. I would be very upset if I find an extra package in my car after I have completed all deliveries. I always scan the bag and so far, i dont think i've gotten any extra packages.

They shouldn't use this method to catch thieves because it's a big hassle for the driver to have to return to the warehouse with the package.



evangil said:


> For the extra package, I usually use Google Maps to find the address and Delivery it. Is this also a theft?


No. That's actually good work on your part. I think you should call support and give them the tba number first.


----------



## evangil

uberer2016 said:


> I never knew this. I would be very upset if I find an extra package in my car after I have completed all deliveries. I always scan the bag and so far, i dont think i've gotten any extra packages.
> 
> They shouldn't use this method to catch thieves because it's a big hassle for the driver to have to return to the warehouse with the package.
> 
> No. That's actually good work on your part. I think you should call support and give them the tba number first.


When you are finished, you can't call support at the flex app.


----------



## uberer2016

evangil said:


> When you are finished, you can't call support at the flex app.


I just google the amazon flex driver support number. It works.


----------



## ScubaMark

evangil said:


> For the extra package, I usually use Google Maps to find the address and Delivery it. Is this also a theft?


I scanned them all in while on route using "Pickup" then delivered them.

Before I deliver my last or last two, I see what I still have on board and see if it matches the itenirary.


----------



## Lee239

why doesn't Amazon put in dummy packages and deliver them to willing places that have had thefts and inside when it's opened there is a message that contents are toxic and they need to call a number if they did not use proper opening procedures emailed to them. or have a tracking device in them. That's more likely who's stealing packages. People from doorsteps. 

Why would anyone be stupid enough to mess up their background check by stealing a package and never being able to do even an Uber gig.

Plus they should let you return it the next day so you don't have to waster your gas that night for people with these dummy packages and make you report it.


----------



## oicu812

evangil said:


> When you are finished, you can't call support at the flex app.


You can call Flex driver support @ 877-472-7562 directly.

Call them and have them marked delivered.



evangil said:


> For the extra package, I usually use Google Maps to find the address and Delivery it. Is this also a theft?


The dummy package has an invalid TBA number and a dummy address. You won't be able to google the address as it doesn't exist. The test is to see if the driver returns it.


----------



## oicu812

Lee239 said:


> Plus they should let you return it the next day so you don't have to waster your gas that night for people with these dummy packages and make you report it.


There is no strict guidelines as to returning the package right away. Next morning is typical ok with most warehouses I've seen.


----------



## uberer2016

oicu812 said:


> You can call Flex driver support @ 877-472-7562 directly.
> 
> Call them and have them marked delivered.
> 
> The dummy package has an invalid TBA number and a dummy address. You won't be able to google the address as it doesn't exist. The test is to see if the driver returns it.


I got the dummy package today (what a coincidence!) I think the address is real since it did show up on waze and google maps. I wanted to deliver it but I couldnt scan it and support couldnt assign it to me so I had to return it. Less work for me!!


----------



## oicu812

uberer2016 said:


> I got the dummy package today (what a coincidence!) I think the address is real since it did show up on waze and google maps. I wanted to deliver it but I couldnt scan it and support couldnt assign it to me so I had to return it. Less work for me!!


Sometimes those nav apps go to the closest actual address but no such address exist.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

oicu812 said:


> I knew about this long ago.
> 
> The dummy packages are randomly inserted into a route (a bag specifically).
> 
> For flex: If you scan the bag and load everything, you will not know if you have the dummy package. If you fail to return, they know you kept it. Loss prevention knows the route the dummy package was inserted into.
> 
> For van drivers: Since van drivers don't need to scan the bags during load out, drivers will get tagged if they failed to return the package(s) since the package(s) will be extra(s) and not in their itinerary.
> 
> I also have pictures of the dummy package labels.
> 
> I think it was last year that someone from corporate loss prevention was at DLA3 for a short bit. He was probably going from station to station.


Scanning the "bag" and not the packages? I'm confused. Where I am they will you a bunch of packages on a rack and you have to scan each one individually prior to leaving the warehouse.


----------



## oicu812

AuxCordBoston said:


> Scanning the "bag" and not the packages? I'm confused. Where I am they will you a bunch of packages on a rack and you have to scan each one individually prior to leaving the warehouse.


Then it doesn't apply to where you're at. It's only at warehouses that uses bags for the routes. Logistics van drivers would have a hard time loading their route if all they had are racks of packages without them being inside bags.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Not an issue on Flex. If the package scans an error at the warehouse, I don't put it in my car. It gets left at the warehouse and is not in the total package number I give to the vest at the exit door.


----------



## Kodyhead




----------



## ScubaMark

AuxCordBoston said:


> Scanning the "bag" and not the packages? I'm confused. Where I am they will you a bunch of packages on a rack and you have to scan each one individually prior to leaving the warehouse.


Both happens in dfw. Sometimes you get a cart of packages and you have to scan each. Sometimes you get a couple of packages and a couple of bags.


----------



## ChutesInTheFace

AuxCordBoston said:


> Scanning the "bag" and not the packages? I'm confused. Where I am they will you a bunch of packages on a rack and you have to scan each one individually prior to leaving the warehouse.


We get some bags in dc. There's a scan code on the outside of the bag. Thing is, you need to see how many packages you have before scanning the bag, then if the total jumps 10, for example, make sure you have 10 in the bag. Saves so much time.


----------



## oicu812

Problems I've encountered when scanning the bag is that I had one missing package and an extra which I found out later during the route.


----------



## JoeBuckYourself

I always scan the bag, look and see how many packages the app indicates are in that bag (shows bag # and total), and then count as I am unloading. If the number is off I then scan every package from that bag. I have only had the amount be off a couple of times. Scanning every package would take a long time as I often have over 50 and the app does not scan very fast from my experience (has actually been slower lately).


----------



## Woohaa

I am NOT driving 40 minutes back to the warehouse because Flex execs wanna play some game. I'll return it next day if I'm working at the same warehouse. Otherwise something new goes up on Ebay.


----------



## Jake1980

uberer2016 said:


> I never knew this. I would be very upset if I find an extra package in my car after I have completed all deliveries. I always scan the bag and so far, i dont think i've gotten any extra packages.
> 
> They shouldn't use this method to catch thieves because it's a big hassle for the driver to have to return to the warehouse with the package.
> 
> No. That's actually good work on your part. I think you should call support and give them the tba number first.


Honestly they should pay the driver an extra block for being honest and returning the item back to the warehouse. Its not fair to those drivers at all with this method to catch thieves.


----------



## oicu812

Jake1980 said:


> Honestly they should pay the driver an extra block for being honest and returning the item back to the warehouse. Its not fair to those drivers at all with this method to catch thieves.


Isn't it part of the TOS to return something that was undelivered? Only thieves would want a reward for returning something they should never have taken.


----------



## Jake1980

oicu812 said:


> Isn't it part of the TOS to return something that was undelivered? Only thieves would want a reward for returning something they should never have taken.


That's a different situation all together. Again they should pay the driver an extra block for being honest for bringing back a fake package.


----------



## oicu812

You ain't entitle to anything for being honest. Amazon is too cheap to pay anyways.


----------



## Jake1980

oicu812 said:


> You ain't entitle to anything for being honest. Amazon is too cheap to pay anyways.


 Who said they are entitled?? You either pay these honest drivers for wasting their gas money to bring back a fake package or find another way to catch these thieves. JMO....

Or like some here have said...take it home with you and bring it back on your next scheduled block. No one should have to go back to warehouse unless the package was authentic.


----------



## oicu812

The fake packages are targeting van drivers for the most part as they have a different loading process than Flex drivers.


----------



## Nsaudra

It's not like I can leave it before I start... do you guys count your boxes when you are packing the car?


----------



## ChutesInTheFace

Absolutely I count. You have to for your own good. You never want to leave without making sure you have everything scanned. If you're in the field and discover you have one that you didn't scan at pick up, then you must scan it for pickup at that time of discovery and deliver it. And that may require you to drive unnecessary miles.


----------

